# Diploma for Non-Native Speakers Alsun Faculty



## marakesh (May 25, 2010)

Hi all, 

I've read that Alsun Faculty of Ain-Shams university offers Arabic language Diploma for Non-Native speakers. I've visited the website and tried to contact the faculty, but no results.
Does anyone study at that faculty or have exprerience?
Please help me,

Thank you


----------

